# Bacteria: a new player in gastrointestinal motility disorders-infections, bacterial overgrowth, and probiotics.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is another major researcher on the role of bacteria and IBS. Bacteria: a new player in gastrointestinal motility disorders-infections, bacterial overgrowth, and probiotics. Gastroenterol Clin North Am. 2007 Sep;36(3):735-48. Bacteria: a new player in gastrointestinal motility disorders-infections, bacterial overgrowth, and probiotics.Quigley EM.Department of Medicine, Alimentary Pharmabiotic Centre, University College Cork, Clinical Sciences Building, Cork University Hospital, Cork, Ireland.Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) may result from a dysfunctional interaction between the indigenous flora and the intestinal mucosa, which in turn leads to immune activation in the colonic mucosa. Some propose that bacterial overgrowth is a common causative factor in the pathogenesis of symptoms in IBS; others point to evidence suggesting that the cause stems from more subtle qualitative changes in the colonic flora. *Bacterial overgrowth will probably prove not to be a major factor in what will eventually be defined as IBS.* Nevertheless, short-term therapy with either antibiotics or probiotics seems to reduce symptoms among IBS patients. However, in the long term, safety issues will favor the probiotic approach; results of long-term studies with these agents are eagerly awaited.PMID: 17950446There are many things to note here, one is some of these centers have very narrow focus in their research. Antibiotics may not be good for all IBSers and they may help some. So far again this is speculations to some degree's and there is still a bigger picture to all IBS research which always needs to be incorporated into the big picture.


----------

